# Birdtray - new system tray for thunderbird



## Yampress (Dec 13, 2019)

*"Birdtray adds a system tray icon for Thunderbird email client on Linux (Xorg) or Windows, which shows the unread email count. Besides this, Birdtray supports snoozing new email notifications, configure for which accounts / email folders to notify of new emails, and more."*









						Birdtray (Firetray Alternative): Thunderbird Tray Icon With New Email Notifications For Linux [Ubuntu PPA Included]
					

Birdtray adds a system tray icon for Thunderbird email client on Linux (Xorg) or Windows, which shows the unread email count. Besides this, Birdtray supports snoozing new email notifications, configure for which accounts / email folders to notify of new emails, and more.




					www.linuxuprising.com
				











						GitHub - gyunaev/birdtray: new mail system tray notification icon for Thunderbird
					

new mail system tray notification icon for Thunderbird - GitHub - gyunaev/birdtray: new mail system tray notification icon for Thunderbird




					github.com
				





*It is a pity that such a good program is no longer **ported to FreeBSD 3th party software... *

On Debian Testing Linux with Thunderbird 60.9.0 it works great.


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 18, 2019)

I confirm that it can be compiled on FreeBSD 11.3 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Yampress (Dec 18, 2019)

Firetray is dead ...








						Thunderbid 68 - on Hold · Ximi1970/FireTray
					

Thunderbird 60 tray icon for Linux and Windows (js-ctypes version of Firetray) - Thunderbid 68 - on Hold · Ximi1970/FireTray




					github.com
				






> https://developer.thunderbird.net/add-ons/tb78
> Whoops, end of legacy plugins....
> Added by Ximi1970





Yes ... I also compiled Birdtray on FreeBSD 12.1 .  Works perfectly...
]:>


----------

